
Ask HN: What questions should I ask my “Show HN” users? - mdoliwa
Few days ago I was on [HN homepage][0] for a few hours with my https:&#x2F;&#x2F;refjar.com project.
81 users registered an account, 41 bookmarked at least 1 item, 2 users bookmarked 9+ items.<p>What do you think are the best kind of questions I should ask these people to help me move with refjar into the right direction?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16984532
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Ask them candidly what they thought your project was when they clicked and
signed up, and what they're disappointed in and wish was part of it but isn't
(yet).

GLHF!

